# Bannar ads



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello,

Just up top it says Banner ads available. What are Banner ads?


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2005)

FYI banner ads are those ads at the top of the page. "Available" means you can purchase the space for your own ad.


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

O okay thanks Rick


----------

